# Northwest



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Qual has finished the land marks and the water blind. Callbacks (10 dogs): 

1,3,4,6,7,10,11,15,16,17


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open is a triple with two retired. Long retired bird thrown right to left is down first. Much shorter retired bird on left is thrown sharply angled back from left to right along a slope. The flyer is on the right on a plateau thrown left to right and at about the same distance from the line as the short retired. The long bird is on the side of the field toward the flyer leaving a big open field between the two retired marks which has been inviting for some dogs.There is a pond with a point enroute to the short retired. The right edge of the pond is also enroute to the long mark. The field beyond the pond has been mowed in strips with some green cover and some short brown cover. The terrain rolls several times on the way to the long mark. Both the pond and the mowed strips on the rolling terrain play a part in throwing the dogs off line. The cover near the pond is also holding drag back scent which has affected some dogs. There have been several handles and pickups but most of the dogs are retrieving the three birds in some fashion.


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Judy Myers said:


> The Open is a triple with two retired. Long retired bird thrown right to left is down first. Much shorter retired bird on left is thrown sharply angled back from left to right along a slope. The flyer is on the right on a plateau thrown left to right and at about the same distance from the line as the short retired. The long bird is on the side of the field toward the flyer leaving a big open field between the two retired marks which has been inviting for some dogs.There is a pond with a point enroute to the short retired. The right edge of the pond is also enroute to the long mark. The field beyond the pond has been mowed in strips with some green cover and some short brown cover. The terrain rolls several times on the way to the long mark. Both the pond and the mowed strips on the rolling terrain play a part in throwing the dogs off line. The cover near the pond is also holding drag back scent which has affected some dogs. There have been several handles and pickups but most of the dogs are retrieving the three birds in some fashion.


Thank you Judy!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you Judy for your description of the Open. Iwish you good luck in the trial.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I've tried to post this three times and it doesn't want to go through. Trying again.

Before I left the trial grounds, I posted the Open callbacks from my phone. When I got home, there was a message saying it didn't go through. Here they are again.

Open Callbacks to second and possibly combined third series tomorrow (38 dogs):

1,4,9,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,26,27,28,29,31,33,35,38,40,41,42,43,44,46,47,50,51,53,56,58,62,64,65

Scratches: 5,34,39,55


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to Sharon Collins and Jet on their Qual win!! Go chocolate dog go! Back to back nice trials he's running geat!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The judges added #10 to the callbacks in the Open making 39. 

The Open is starting the day with a land blind under the arc of the poison bird up front and past the flyer crate containing birds near the end of the blind. The poison bird is thrown across the line to the blind as well as across water to the base of a point. The line to the blind is dry all the way. There are two rolls in the land near the end of the blind and near the bird crate behind which the dogs can disappear. After picking up the blind, the dog must pick up the poison bird as a mark. The dogs seem to be having a hard time at the end of the blind and also having to hunt for the poison bird. 

The Amateur will start when the Open finishes this series.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Judy. What # starts?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open water blind starts with 19. 

Callbacks (28 dogs):
1,4,9,13,15,16,18,19,21,22,27,28,29,33,35,40,44,46,47,50,51,53,56,58,62,64,65


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur is starting with a triple with two retired. The flyer and the short retired are throwing right and left respectively from either side of a big tree (in effect a momma-papa). The long bird is off to the left with the mark thrown left to right landing behind a bale of hay and framed by two trees up front. The land both in front of the trees and behind it rolls such that it is hard for the dogs to run a straight line. The marks are thrown long retired, short retired, flyer. The dogs cannot see where the two shorter birds land because there are slight rises blocking their view. So many dogs are hunting on those birds depending on where the flyer lands and whether the landing is visible. Many dogs are skirting the framing trees for the long bird and going right which is downwind. Others go between the trees and fade left with the slope in the terrain. Most seem to be coming up with the birds. 

Rotation for this stake is 23-45-11-34


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Judy you are such a great reporter thank you.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Callbacks (32 dogs):

3,4,5,9,10,11,13,14,15,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,26,27,29,30,32,33,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,45


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The amateur has set up a double land blind. The short blind is at the base of one of the trees from which the short retired mark and the flyer were thrown. The long blind goes just to the right of the short blind and the flyer crates out to a mound of grass in the field. The terrain is rolling, but the dogs only go partially out of sight.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Callbacks to the 4th (21 dogs):

1,4,9,10,13,15,16,18,19,21,22,28,29,33,40,46,47,50,53,62,64

Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd which will start at Greenleafs tomorrow morning (22 dogs):

3,4,5,9,11,13,14,15,17,19,20,21,24,26,29,30,32,36,37,41,42,45

Derby Placements (partial):
1st - Kate - Varchol
2nd - Tucker - Costa/Duke
3rd - Angel - Van de Brake
4th ???
RJ - Abbey - Morrison/Erhardt
JAMs: ?????

Can anyone fill in the blanks?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyone have info on the Open, how many back, what is the test. I know my Casey is back but no details. thanks in advance.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Marie, the 4th series of the Open is starting this morning at 8:00. The callbacks are shown above - 21 back. I'm not there, so someone else will have to provide a description.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you Judy. I hope all goes well in the Am.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Things aren't moving along too quickly at the NW Open. 21 (or 22?) called back to the 4th. The last series didn't appear to be enough so judges added another bird. It went to a quad which included an indent triple across the water (very tight) plus very close flyer. Then they changed tests again. Judges consulting with pros as to what to set up. ?? Don't shoot the messenger! Just telling you what I was told! 

Final series is a pyramid triple with two long swims. 20-25 minute test. It is about 100F in the bowl area where they are running. Tempers are rising with the temperature.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Melanie thanks for the update. I just got home and am wondering who won. Did they finish? If so who won? Somebody must know. It has surely been a strange and sad day for a lot of people.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Via the grapevine, I heard that second place in the Open went to Rosie - Woodyard/Erhardt but I haven't heard anything else.

I also heard that Bill Petrovish and Ammo won the Amateur.

I hope others can fill us in.


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

*Congratulations!!*



Judy Myers said:


> Via the grapevine, I heard that second place in the Open went to Rosie - Woodyard/Erhardt but I haven't heard anything else.
> 
> I also heard that Bill Petrovish and Ammo won the Amateur.
> 
> I hope others can fill us in.


Congratulations to Marilyn Dahlheim, who got a 2nd in the Amateur with Cutter, and a Jam with Miles.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

TY Judy. Congrats to Alice and Rob .
Congratust toBill and Ammo on th e Am win.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Through the grapevine, heard Boogie and Ole Jackson took 3d in the Am. They did not know who took 4th.


----------



## Dave Plesko (Aug 16, 2009)

Was not there today, but wrote down the following report from someone who was.

Open
1st Cutter
2nd Rosie
3rd Margo
4th Abby
RJ Boss
don't know JAMS

AM
1st Ammo
2nd Cutter
3rd Boogie
4th Fletch
RJ Rio
Don't knowJAMS.

Apologize if any errors.

DP


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, so close to a double header for Cutter. Congrats to all the other placements, especially Ammo on the win.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Congrats to all, especially Any Kahn with Cutter!!
SO close to a DH.


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

*a BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Andy and Cutter, Bill and Ammo.

Good on you!!*


----------

